# How can I convert a Glock?



## glockbk (Aug 17, 2005)

I bought a Glock because it would be easy to get parts for it if necessary. I realized that .357 Sig puts a tad more wear on the polymer frame so I was concerned about part availability. This got me wondering: can I safely install a .40 conversion kit or is it a fraction of a millimeter too large to be used? Has anyone switched between .357 Sig and .40 S&W? Where did you find the conversion kits?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

a BBl.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

You will have no problem switching between calibers. you just need the barrel for the 40. I'm not quite sure what you meant by the 357 is putting more ware on the polly frame though. Right now I currently own 4 Glocks. 17, 23 (with conversion kit for 357sig), 20, 21. I shoot quite often and NEVER have seen any frame ware that would make me worry. Keep in mind that I have the 10mm, which has close to 20,000 rounds through it and ware isn't even a consideration. If that is the case I would get ahold of Glock.

Good luck,
Gunny


----------

